# Need new router?



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I do to know very much about computers so please forgive me! 

I'm thinking I need a new router so I came here to see what y'all think. 

We have 1 desk top computer, 2 iPads, 4 iPhones, a nook and a Wii that hook up to our Internet at any given time. We have DSL thru our local phone company. Not the basic but the next step up. Sorry I'm really tired and going to bed as soon as I finish typing. 

Sometimes things run slow and sometimes it kicks one or two devices off. And now we have built a shop about 200 ft away from computer area that will now need access also.

So I need multi devices and long range! Lol. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

No, not the router, your internet service only has so much bandwidth (or capacity) and you're maxing it out with 9 things running. Turn the wireless off on your phones and the nook when your not needing it.
Some internet companies have different levels of service, some don't, the more bandwidth they supply you with, the more you pay.

A shop 200' away, possible? yes but not too likely. Most home routers have about 100' range. Here's an article about types of routers with more distance capability http://compnetworking.about.com/od/wirelessrouters/f/bestwifirange.htm


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Do you use security on your wireless network? It's possible that a neighbor is using your wireless service and sucking the life out of it. Honestly, I don't see how replacing the router will improve things for you.

For the shop, I suggest that you run an ethernet cable (either cat 5a or 6). That's your best bet at reliable service. You might get away with wireless N, which is rated at 160 feet indoors. You'll do better without walls in the way so it might work ok at 200 feet. Make sure that both the router and adapter are rated for wireless N.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

barnyardfun said:


> Sometimes things run slow


It's difficult to say anything specific without more detail than you provided, so my comments will be very general.

Perceived slowness may be because of your router, but it's more likely to be your ISP's equipment that's overloaded. Even an old, slow router would need to see very heavy use from several of your devices at once before you'd notice a slowdown. "Very heavy" has less to do with bandwidth (Netflix, Youtube, etc.) than with a large number of connections (torrents, heavy web surfing, etc.).



> and sometimes it kicks one or two devices off.


Routers don't kick devices off. If you're seeing lost connections, it's more likely to be connections that were marginal to start with. In that case a better router and/or antenna(s) will help; but again, I can't make any specific recommendation without more detail -- time of day it's more likely to happen, how far those affected are from the router, etc.



> And now we have built a shop about 200 ft away from computer area that will now need access also.


Nevada's suggestion of running an ethernet cable is the simplest way to do that, but not the easiest, and probably not the cheapest. 200ft is a piece of cake for a solid, reliable wireless link, but it would require someone who either knows how to do it, or is technically inclined and willing to figure out how to make it work. Important things to know would be whether either or both buildings have metal siding, and whether there are any obstructions in the way (trees, vehicles, etc.).


----------

